

Help Protect the World from Patent Litigation. Meet the IP Collective. - guiseppecalzone

I have some good friends who are starting a company called the IP Collective and they're looking to meet with some startup companies from the 17th to the 24th. <p>The premise is really simply. Patents can be a danger against your company. IP Collective helps you minimize that risk by pooling intellectual property rights with other members, which creates a stronger defense against patents claims against your company.<p>They're working on finalizing the legal structure; so, they're flying from New York to meet with startup companies to do some market research. If you have time to meet, you should absolutely take advantage of this opportunity. <p>Here are some great reasons to contact them:
1. This seems like something you want to talk about. 
2. You possess a patent(s).
3. You're mildly concerned about patent litigation or been sued for patent infringement. 
4. You served as legal council on IP strategy.
5. You have a portfolio company with patents / applications. 
6. See #1.<p>Email them at hello@theipcollective to learn more.<p>Also, here's a blog post with more details about what they're doing: http://theipcollective.posterous.com/were-in-san-francisco
======
ojilles
"Patents can be a danger against your company", then going ahead to pool this
under another company/pool.

Why not make this a non-profit organization, like Apache, etc? That way you
ensure the patents pooled are not going to be maliciously used, even 10 years
down the road an a few management changes over at IP Collective. Sounds like a
better plan to me!

(Off topic: reminds me of Accelerando/Charles Stross, read it!)

------
MostAwesomeDude
Why should I support this instead of OIN?

~~~
cyber
Well, OIN seems to be mostly Linux focused, for one.

~~~
theIPcollective
Right, OIN only captures patents covering Linux technology. We were really
inspired by OIN, and the idea with The IP Collective (TIPC) is to make that
framework available to anyone who believes his/her industry would benefit from
a defensive patent pool.

